# Damaged patio awnings



## Acestan (Mar 6, 2010)

I ordered two x 3m patio awnings from UK through Primrose Blinds. Due to problem with delivery company TNT, they took 6 weeks to arrive and one is badly damaged, with a broken metal casing at the end that contains the electric motor, and is therefore unuseable. Primrose have been fantastic, offering a full refund for the damaged unit plus an extra discount for the inconvenience, and have let us keep both units. One is working happily on the balcony, the other is on the floor.
Can anyone recommend a person who works with awnings in Cyprus who could either repair the broken unit or remove the covering and replace it into a new unit (full cassette, electric operation)?
I am unable to take it to an awnings supplier myself, so would need to have it either collected or repaired in situ.
Any help/advice very much appreciated.


----------

